
Are "help files" useless, in light of Google? - andre

======
andre
I was helping somebody with a help file for a linux program and the first
reaction was to just Google the name of the program and the issue and the
solution that will come up will probably be more up to date and spot on since
somebody else probably had the same problem.

What do you think?

~~~
danielha
The solution someone posts probably came in part from the help file. :)

